# Never understand it!



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

All these assc talk about making archery bigger.

Yet with the close of IBO Worlds no one even mentions it to ESPN or gives them the scoop.:thumbs_do

Same for other big archery events.

Archery at a alltime high in TV ratings from Olympics. Dont tell me if you got the info there ESPN wouldnt give it some talk. Archery its own worse enemy. Hire someone to promote it if you want it to grow.

MSN and ever interenet should have something in there sports about archery.

I hope someone sometime figures it out. Promotes it bigtime and gets it out there to those who dont follow archery.

Rhinehart if your listening. Promotion Tour is right now. 

Hunting continues to grow. Tournament archery should as well.
DB


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think we need some tv coverage of some of the events.I can not make alot of them but would love to be able to follow the shooters on tv.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

How many IBO and ASA shooters have their own TV shows? Seen an ASA shoot-down once! Promotion could and should start from within.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Heck most average folks don't even know there is a tournament archery tour and several different assc.


Crazy.
DB


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

maineyotekiller said:


> How many IBO and ASA shooters have their own TV shows? Seen an ASA shoot-down once! Promotion could and should start from within.


I agree, the episode of Name the Game with Levi and Samantha at an ASA event with the shoot down filmed was awesome! The problem is who besides the Morgan's have their own show to promote the tournament side?


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

You could use some of the time spent on archery talk to volunteer for any of the organizations to make calls to cable stations, providers, etc etc to get it going . I'm sure none of them would say no.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

shamus275 said:


> I agree, the episode of Name the Game with Levi and Samantha at an ASA event with the shoot down filmed was awesome! The problem is who besides the Morgan's have their own show to promote the tournament side?


bill mc call.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nobody would pay to see me shoot on t.v. who would want to watch an old fat man shoot a bow and arrow... not that i'm the only old fat guy out there...the woods are full of 'em.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

shamus275 said:


> I agree, the episode of Name the Game with Levi and Samantha at an ASA event with the shoot down filmed was awesome! The problem is who besides the Morgan's have their own show to promote the tournament side?


Justin Martin


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

DB,
I have to agree that "someone is missing the boat." A couple of us were discussing the growth of archery and one asked, "Do the big organizations want archery to grow?" This came from; "can the big organizations handle more constestants?" Take Metropolis. What would happen if a jump of 500 were to take place? A 1000 more?
What is Vegas had 500 or 1000 turn up?

Hunting may be increasing somewhere, but not around my area. Leased property and Outfitters put the damper on many. Some quit hunting and others bought in with others leasing. Minimum is around $1600.00 for a weekend. $3,500.00 for the 4 day Shotgun season. Even goose hunters around my area have quit because of sky rocketing pit fees. $6,000.00 to $10,000.00 for a goose pit. There ain't $5000.00 worth of geese in the county, not for there isn't.
Want to go squirrel hunting? Shell out the money. Want take a kid hunting? Shell out the money. That is if you can find some land owner that will let you > Can't have you scaring off the deer.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Sonny, i don't think the growth for ASA can come by adding more players to the existing venues. it can, however, be generated through the expansion of the number of venues. lord knows i'm no expert, but doing a bit of "what if.." let's what if ASA were to go into OK, MO, AR, KS, and put on shoots? or into VA, NC, WV? or went head to head with IBO in PA, OH, IN, MI? granted you'd have to have some expert doing the scheduling but imho it could be done. there aren't a lot of crazy people like me who travel to Newberry, West Monroe, Paris. but i'm betting there are a lot of folks like you who would travel to WI, MI, MO to shoot an ASA shoot.
don't know for sure, but i suspect there are a lot of folks who would travel 300-400 miles for an ASA shoot who aren't traveling now.
i doubt if the current ASA management would look forward to the headaches that go with an expansion, but look what expansion did for baseball, football, basketball. it didn't dilute the fan base or the talent pool. but again, i doubt there's anybody willing to invest the time and money into making that a reality. but wouldn't it be great to have a REAL classic/world shoot? bring in shooters from all the regions for one big shoot out and see who the top guns in every class really are.
anyway, hope all is working for you and your new bow from the dark side...:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Promotion has to come from a PR person in the assc. 

You would be lucky to hear aboout Vegas, Outdoor Nationals or world archery. Classic and IBO Worlds should diffiantly be advertised events.

Why is it we dont read/watch about a Reo Wlide on ESPN or other top pros. Reo dominated world archery events. Broadwater shooting darn near perfect. 

Brady Ellison got the attention and ratings at Olympics. Soneone has to contact ESPN and let them know if you want coverage. Nasp tournament with 8100 youth should have made coverage on ESPN.

People are wanting to get into archery but just have no idea where to start. TV coverage would sure help. Im daily directing parents/non archers from OSAA websight in my state where they can go to start. 
Got Dean Pridgen on local TV show and it a start. Sometimes all it takes is someone taking the time to contact them.


Real Sports should do a story about a youth and travels to win that Nasp tournament and how it grew.

Levi domanation in archery should be a Real Sports Story. 

Time is right.
DB


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

3d archery tournaments (ibo-asa) will never make it on ESPN, ever. It all comes down to $$$, and archery isn't going to draw a big enough crowd for ESPN to use up air time on it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

DB, Olympic archery and probably the Worlds was buried by the avalanche of Olympic games going on. Still, archery is a force that drops tons into the enconomy from the local club events to the state level and national level. Hunting sure drops a bunch into the economy. Add both together and we're talking multi-millions of dollars. And money is supposed to talk? It sure doesn't for archery.

And then I suppose the ignorant think anyone can shoot a bow and hit a precise spot or point zone. In other words, we are not skilled, nothing physical about our sport. 

Trying to think....I think we have two shows floating around our local TV stations. Buck Neally (sp?) and there is or was Tim Wells (of my home county of Fulton). Both of them could drop off the planet and I could care less.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Sonny, i don't think the growth for ASA can come by adding more players to the existing venues. it can, however, be generated through the expansion of the number of venues. lord knows i'm no expert, but doing a bit of "what if.." let's what if ASA were to go into OK, MO, AR, KS, and put on shoots? or into VA, NC, WV? or went head to head with IBO in PA, OH, IN, MI? granted you'd have to have some expert doing the scheduling but imho it could be done. there aren't a lot of crazy people like me who travel to Newberry, West Monroe, Paris. but i'm betting there are a lot of folks like you who would travel to WI, MI, MO to shoot an ASA shoot.
> don't know for sure, but i suspect there are a lot of folks who would travel 300-400 miles for an ASA shoot who aren't traveling now.
> i doubt if the current ASA management would look forward to the headaches that go with an expansion, but look what expansion did for baseball, football, basketball. it didn't dilute the fan base or the talent pool. but again, i doubt there's anybody willing to invest the time and money into making that a reality. but wouldn't it be great to have a REAL classic/world shoot? bring in shooters from all the regions for one big shoot out and see who the top guns in every class really are.
> anyway, hope all is working for you and your new bow from the dark side...:wink:


Well, Mike might finally get tired and slow up 

Me and new bow are starting to get along. Accurate as any bow I've ever owned. Upped the arrow weight, lowered the draw weight and still nailing 285 fps and this before doing some fine tuning of the rest and all. Seems even a bit faster. Will have to chronograph again..... Either turn it down some more or step back a bit from the chronograph at the shoots  Switch to a 5 foot stabilizer before chronographing maybe


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

jmann28 said:


> 3d archery tournaments (ibo-asa) will never make it on ESPN, ever. It all comes down to $$$, and archery isn't going to draw a big enough crowd for ESPN to use up air time on it.


NEVER??? hhmmmm you must be new to archery......because ASA has been on ESPN


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> NEVER??? hhmmmm you must be new to archery......because ASA has been on ESPN


How long ago? Regardless, there's a reason it isn't on now


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

ASA was on ESPN back in its hayday with Wayne Pearson running it...

I agree that more shoots closer to some areas would definately help. People are much more willing to travel 300-400 miles to a shoot rather than 1200+ miles.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

IF it really grows to the point they can't handle all the people the easy fix is to have a true pro class you have to qualify to shoot in. Have those pros shoot the weekend alone with the TV cameras around and have the rest spread out over the week before and have more joe shoots in more places to spur attendance and growth. Heck I believe anyone can buy time on the outdoor channel and probably many other channels. One of the org need to step up and make the investment.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

We had the Worlds for three years here in WNY and you had to try really hard to find that out. It is frustrating because its a great opportunity to promote the sport


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I had to go digging.....BUT I did find the old videos of ASA on ESPN 

http://www.myoutdoortv.com/search/node/asa


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

We need a big Sponser like Bass Pro Shop that had 3.83 billion in revenue for 2011 to Sponsor the ASA Tour and use there PR and advertising to grow the shoots! The Pro Ams could be located in a city where the a Bass Pro shop is located...Bass Pro shop could pay the money for the Pro Class winnings. For 3D Archery to really grow it needs to be connected to a large well established outdoor corporation...


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

WhitBri said:


> IF it really grows to the point they can't handle all the people the easy fix is to have a true pro class you have to qualify to shoot in. Have those pros shoot the weekend alone with the TV cameras around and have the rest spread out over the week before and have more joe shoots in more places to spur attendance and growth. Heck I believe anyone can buy time on the outdoor channel and probably many other channels. One of the org need to step up and make the investment.


I agree I think the Pro Class should be Free to shoot in but you have to qualify to join and meet certain requirements to stay maybe a point system. I would like to see this format for the Pros!
More like Golf try to make the cut for money! 

20 target range 4 to stake 80 Pros shoot Friday and Saturday and Top 20 shoot Sunday for the money the other sixty get to watch!

Shoot 20 Friday and 20 Saturday and then have the cut. Ties settled by X count and if X count is tied then go to least number of 5's and then least number of 8's if still tied go to score cards and start with the first target and whom ever has the best score moves on...

20 Archers whom make the final Sunday will get a starting time and will start shooting at a 10 target range in front of spectators..

Electronic scoreboard will be keep scores up to date while archers are shooting the final 10 for spectators..

The shootdown will be recorded and then televised*


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

cenochs said:


> We need a big Sponser like Bass Pro Shop that had 3.83 billion in revenue for 2011 to Sponsor the ASA Tour and use there PR and advertising to grow the shoots! The Pro Ams could be located in a city where the a Bass Pro shop is located...Bass Pro shop could pay the money for the Pro Class winnings. For 3D Archery to really grow it needs to be connected to a large well established outdoor corporation...


You must be new to 3D. Cabellas sponsered ASA for many years.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

jmann28 said:


> How long ago? Regardless, there's a reason it isn't on now


Yes there is a reason. It's because unless you are a 3d enthusiest already it's about as exiciting to watch as grass growing, and in IBO it's almost impossible to film because it happens out on a wooded trail on the side of a mountain and the only people that see anything are the shooters themselves. There is no spectators area at a IBO event.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jmann28 said:


> 3d archery tournaments (ibo-asa) will never make it on ESPN, ever. It all comes down to $$$, and archery isn't going to draw a big enough crowd for ESPN to use up air time on it.


Thats the attitude most have. Maybe thats why it never happens.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

8100 youth shooters at one tournament and Hot dog eating contest gets televised.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Europeans do a better job promoting archery on TV than the US.

Only TV I watch is World Cup and its usually delayed.

No wonder some dont know there tournament archery.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

WhitBri said:


> IF it really grows to the point they can't handle all the people the easy fix is to have a true pro class you have to qualify to shoot in.


Excuse me, but if you weed out the Pros you won't have enough to have a True Pro Class. 38 listed for SOY? 



cenochs said:


> I agree I think the Pro Class should be Free to shoot in but you have to qualify to join and meet certain requirements to stay maybe a point system. I would like to see this format for the Pros!
> More like Golf try to make the cut for money!
> 
> 20 target range 4 to stake 80 Pros shoot Friday and Saturday and Top 20 shoot Sunday for the money the other sixty get to watch!
> ...


Here we go again. Pros shooting for free, comparing archery and golf and have you checked the ASA Score Board? Danged lucky if there a average of 50 Pros show.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

So question for the guys that were around back when Cabelas sponsored and it was on ESPN. Why didn't it work back then but would work now? There has to be some reason why. If there was so much money in it for ESPN and Cabelas why did they drop it? What was attendance at the shoots back then compared to today? Obviously bass pro and cabelas don't sell today's target bow equipment, did they back then? How has the sport changed? We all want what is above, but we have to get the big money to invest, only way to do that is wave $ in front of their face. Anyone know what kind of money we are talking spent on target archery per year?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

WhitBri said:


> So question for the guys that were around back when Cabelas sponsored and it was on ESPN. Why didn't it work back then but would work now? There has to be some reason why. If there was so much money in it for ESPN and Cabelas why did they drop it? What was attendance at the shoots back then compared to today? Obviously bass pro and cabelas don't sell today's target bow equipment, did they back then? How has the sport changed? We all want what is above, but we have to get the big money to invest, only way to do that is wave $ in front of their face. Anyone know what kind of money we are talking spent on target archery per year?


Way back when, I believed a beer company upped the stakes some. I remember Jeff Hopkins shooting for $50,000.00 and at just one event.

Why to see who the real Pros are? Up entry fee to $1000.00 and see who shows up....


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

If you switch to either a Pro only event or make it so the amateurs shoot during the week instead of the weekend, it will hurt attendance (if the AMs shoot during the middle of the week, it will kill attendance). People want to not only watch the Pros shoot but shoot at the same events as them.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

They would be shooting the same events, just during the week. Then the additional events put on could be similar to the ones you see today only have one a summer per state so the local joes don't have to travel as far. They wouldn't be on tv but if we had 3 or 4 big events pro only on tv I think that would up the overall interest in the sport to make it possible to have more tournements more places. 
Talk to people on the local 3d ranges in Iowa and I bet less then 10% even know that the IBO or ASA exist and less then 1% ever attend a sactioned shoot because of the drive time. None of the clubs go by either of the sanctioned rules and just make their own, and you see probably 50 to 100 guys a weekend at every shoot around. You make it televised more local clubs go by the rules they see on TV, more interest in the target side grows, have qualifiers, state shoots all under the same rules. People get better and then travel to other places to shoot. Atleast that would be the idea. Biggest huddle IMO from the guys I see shoot around here is their ability to shoot. No one will travel 10+hrs to get their butt whipped.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Way back when, I believed a beer company upped the stakes some. I remember Jeff Hopkins shooting for $50,000.00 and at just one event.
> 
> Why to see who the real Pros are? Up entry fee to $1000.00 and see who shows up....


Why make them pay 1000$ makes no sense? PGA tour pros pay 150$ to enter a event! If you want to see who the real pros are make them qualify for the pro class and meet requirements to stay pro and when the entry is free and big money is on the line you will see who makes the cut and who is kicked out!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Have pros shoot 20 targets Thursday 20 targets Friday and top 20 make a 10 target shootdown Saturday evening in front of spectators! Not hard and the Amateurs still get to shoot Saturday and Sunday and get to see the Pros shoot... Use your imagination set the 10 targets up on a field baseball or football and space targets out and bring in man made trees bushes and logs to make it feel like a wooded setting! The bass pro shops and cabelas are full of artificial trees and shrubs and logs!!

Another thing that would help 3D archery would be ONE governing body with ONE set of rules!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

WhitBri said:


> No one will travel 10+hrs to get their butt whipped.


i do it...i don't enjoy it...but i do it. :teeth:


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

hunting drives the archery industry, hunting is where all the money comes from, ask bill mccall you have to get sponsor money to put 3D on tv, hunting is where it is spent


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

The stage right now is prime for some huge growth. Here are some things I have seen in the past year that would back and support a move to televise archery.

- More devoted outdoor hunting channels on cable than ever before with the majority of hunting being bowhunting
- Hunger Games movie (I haven't seen it) but I keep hearing how it has sparked an interest in Archery among the youth
- Olympic coverage on Archery is more than I remember in past olympics
- Republican VP canidate announced this weekend that is an avid bowhunter and honorary chairperson for the ATA. This is sure to bring attention to archery.
- More schools than ever being involved in the NASP program

It would seem the time is right to push for growth. Make sure everyone writes to the ASA, NFAA, IBO, ATA, JOAD and recommend any and all ideas for growth. Im sure someone somewhere can make the right connections.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Hallsway said:


> The stage right now is prime for some huge growth. Here are some things I have seen in the past year that would back and support a move to televise archery.
> 
> - More devoted outdoor hunting channels on cable than ever before with the majority of hunting being bowhunting
> - Hunger Games movie (I haven't seen it) but I keep hearing how it has sparked an interest in Archery among the youth
> ...


Total agreement. 
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

cenochs said:


> Why make them pay 1000$ makes no sense? PGA tour pros pay 150$ to enter a event! If you want to see who the real pros are make them qualify for the pro class and meet requirements to stay pro and when the entry is free and big money is on the line you will see who makes the cut and who is kicked out!


I pretty much stayed with original Post. Another and you brought up number Pros, changes and big money. When someone latches on to a big outside money, be it beer companies, auto industry or other, then other discussions and ideas can be brought forth and looked at.

Amazes me that many still don't realize archery is supporting archery. Those big checks don't have Chevy, Dodge or Ford on them.

One big money is out there or was. The NFAA and their Million Dollar pay off for someone shooting perfect in their Triple Crown. Spread out over 3 events and said to be next to impossible to do, shoot perfect throughout. The NFAA made a pretty safe bet. Probably has insurance in place for a loss in case someone did luck out.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

As long as the B in IBO stands for BOWHUNTER we will get no media coverage. I even heard that 7 Springs came under fire from people for allow bowhunters to use their resort. Face it guys, archery if you are a spot shooter is big, but it is still taboo if you are a hunter.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Hallsway said:


> The stage right now is prime for some huge growth. Here are some things I have seen in the past year that would back and support a move to televise archery.
> 
> - More devoted outdoor hunting channels on cable than ever before with the majority of hunting being bowhunting
> - Hunger Games movie (I haven't seen it) but I keep hearing how it has sparked an interest in Archery among the youth
> ...


Two new TV shows are also featuring bows and crossbows prominently. One is on NBC (Revolution or something like that), another I think is on CW? It is called Arrow.


----------

